# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Do skorogo

## luggyowl

What does it mean please?   ::   
Thanks!

----------


## international

see you soon )) smth like that   ::

----------


## luggyowl

Thank you!

----------


## Crocodile

до скорого! = so long!
увидимся! = see you!

----------

